
Low-quality calls and high memory consumption. Users look for Skype alternatives - Yuval_Halevi
http://startupstashs.com/skype-alternative
======
aszantu
skype was good before microsoft took over :/ I wish they'd rollback the
interface. It's really annoying how I can't tweak anything anymore, I used to
sabotage it for the memory it uses. Now my PC is too slow to do much if I have
it running in the background.

~~~
Yuval_Halevi
Skype in the business since 2003

Telegram, Slack, Google Hangout are much younger and still, they win Skype in
every aspect.

Microsoft needs to wake up or Skype will join ICQ

